# Secret Playspot



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

what do you hate about boulder. I think it is freakin awesome. Great weather, sweet location, awesome recreation. Nederland has some amazing trees right now. Cool people. Hot chicks.
go to Golden and kayak, or forget about kayaking cause there are much more fun things to do right now, since we can't kayak anyway. Or move back to Georgia, since you can't mountain bike or climb and stop whinning and trolling you whimp. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

M = Malibu


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

I love the scenery here, lots to do, but most of the people suck. I have seen so many hippies driving SUV's, or yuppy liberals with their head's up their ass. I'm sure there are some good people here, just haven't met one yet. Being stationed here as a Marine, I have no choice. As much as I want to twist the heads off 90% of the peoplein Granolaville, I will restrain myself and try to enjoy the nature that surrounds me. Going up into the wilderness and slaughtering some animals usually eases the pain. That's all I've got, unless I knew where this M- Wave was.


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

:idea: move!


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Paddlehead-- 
If in fact this guy is a marine, and not a troll (as it would appear), it looks like you're stuck with him, at least until his next duty station rotation in 12-24 months...


(BTW, check his profile: the little location map places him in the Central US/ time zone, and not in the same geographic banding that would include CO/ Boulder)


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

Newby, your right, I am a troll, a giant hippie-eating troll who likes to play with C4. Tell me where this wave is and I will spare your city.


----------



## paddlehead21 (Nov 4, 2004)

we all have a choice.. i think :?: .. so get over it and stop whinning  ... is that better


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

What Hippies are good for: 



Parking your car on them.

Sending them to war so they get killed instead of real people.

Medical testing (they're stupid like animals; just knock them out and give them a shot.. they won't know what happened)

Using them for ammo. We should pack them into missiles and launch them over towards Iraq. The smell is potent enough to make any enemy surrender.

Target practice.

Hamburgers (They want to be in touch with nature, so what better way than to be digested and used as fertilizer? Hippy burgers anyone?)

Hippies make great janitors (after all, they have the smell down).

Decorations. Add color to your yard with a few hippies impaled on your fence (Dracula style).

Hippies make great scapegoats. Bad day at work? Famine? Plague? Cancer? Blame it on hippies.

Hippies are always good for kicking.

Hippies are fun to tease (good for laughs when you're bored)

Raw sewage storage (Hippies will eat anything).

Hippies are flamable and make for great campfire fuel.

Hippies will do free work to clean up the world (those suckers love earth).

Hippies are great for mixing with cement and throwing off bridges.

Hippies are perfect for running over (always sleeping on park benches and sidewalks).


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

your mom is a hippie!

-aaron
P.S. since when is there a marine base in boulder? i guess we have a recruitment officer here, wow, sounds like just what boulder needs...another "tough" guy.....


----------



## 2dogzfing (Jul 11, 2005)

*hey moron*

Doubt you were ever in the Marines but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. Cant remember the termonology but in the past it was possible to do a duty change. Generally listed in the Navy Times if my memory serves me,,in any case I'm sure you'd have no problem getting a no cost to the government tour of duty change with almost anyone in Iraq. About the only Marines in Boulder would be recruiters and I doubt any of them are bitchin about being in there,,,as far as "M" wave,,I've heard its just east of Strausberg,,right under the I70 bridge.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

> Hippies will do free work to clean up the world (those suckers love earth).


Hippies work? Yeah right!

You moved from Athens to Boulder. I too moved from GA to Boulder. I noticed that people aren't as courteous as they are in GA. True, taliban hippy freaks are especially oblivous to things like common courtesy most of the time. I really liked my time in Boulder, but wouldn't move back. There are some cool people in Boulder, I guess. Just a different scene. At least it is cleaner than GA (except for the hippy smells).


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

there are plenty of directions down the page to the M-wave. Shoshone is playing very well right now as well. You know if you like to loop, throw Left, blunt, and do rock spins. Yeah lots of sweet rock spins. Actually it is at the primo play level in my own opinion. Yeah primo just like the sandlewood wafting off of a Boulder hippie. That is what I am talking about. 

Peace, love, and big Air


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

To quote Eric Cartman of Fairplay, CO (I think): 
"Goddamn hippies...say they want to save the Earth but all they do is smoke pot and smell bad.."


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Here is a super sweet hippy drill. I totally think the Marines in Boulder need one of these:


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

In my experience here in Boulder, as long as you stay away from the Naropa Campuses, the Boulder Co-op and a couple other places its pretty easy to avoid the Hippy crowd. Much harder is not having to deal with the stupid ass frat boy/sorority dumbasses that are much more prevalent and obvious. I'd much rather deal with a pothead then a drunk and belligerent early 20's typical male college student.

Except for the high cost of living, I really enjoy living in Boulder........during the summer. Unfortunetly for most of the year its a totally different vibe and turns into a place that I don't really like to live alot of the time. I'm also not a big fan of the government here and their silly regulations. For instance, you can have as little as 3 parking tickets before they boot and tow your car. Every other city I have ever experience has had that point up to where you owe $500 bucks or more in parking tickets. I've been pulled over by a bike cop (yes a bicycle not a motorcycle) who threw herself through my open window to do so, insisting on giving me a ticket for driving with my headlights off when all I did was pull out of my parking spot as I was turning my headlights on.

I do like the town and the area, but the longer I live here the more I want to get away from the people that live here. There are definetly some cool people here, and if you have any affiliation with the University, I know the CU kayak club members have been well worth knowing recently. They have their sessions in the Claire Small pool at the rec center. If you aren't a student or staff, then you can still show up. Just make sure you bring your boat with you, otherwise they probably won't let you in the door. I haven't had a pass for a while, and just bring my boat and paddle and just walk right by the reception people.

JH


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Oh yes, Boulder is one of the few places where "the Man" is a bunch of weirdo nazi hippies.

Get this.

I was arrested for reckless endangerment when I lived there for shooting a raccoon in the ass with a low-powered BB gun that was crawling up to my bedroom window.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

That is hilarious!!


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

WL,
If it makes you feel any better, I got a (fat) ticket for an "improper merge" because my right front tire crossed over the white line (towards the interstate shoulder) for 2 WHOLE FEET to avoid being taken out by some speeding, territorial a$$hole in rush hour traffic. He was in the inside lane, I slowed to avoid hitting him as I merged from one interstate onto another (and he sped up), tire crosses over two seconds, I got blue lights.... :x 

Granted, it's not being *arrested* per se, but it's still some infuriating, petty, inconvenient CRAP-- 

Of course, if you shot a raccoon with a BB gun here, they'd only have you arrested for not actually killing it, or for not having it stuffed to place above your mantle.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I am from GA, I mean, I was going to stuff it and eat it. My big mistake is that I had a spring loaded bb gun instead of an assult rifle.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*ebay hippies*

http://cgi.ebay.com/The-Ultimate-Hippie-Vacation_W0QQitemZ5614695213


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

That is some nutty shit


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

hey ihateboulder. I was talking to your dad the other day. Or the little cuckold your mother claimed was your dad anyway. He said you were having adjustment problems in boulder. I told him to give me your number and i would invite you down to Highlandsranch. It's 95% republican down here more your comfort zone. Forget lith hippie chicks we have a ton of round MILF's down here more your speed from what your dad said. Granted lots of em could benifit from products in the feminie higene isle so the smelly thing might be a push but I digress. They all drive SUV's with W stickers on em so you know they needem and arn't just possing. Anyway we could BBQ a bunch of red meat drink some shine then i will give you the directions. Here's to Gas, Guns and Alcohol all at the same time. sj


----------



## flounderbuoy (Sep 18, 2004)

with comments about hippies like you just stated its no wonder you cant find any friends. it sounds like youve had a few too many showers lately, namely brainwashing. try opening your mind to a different culture, they exist! if not, youre gonna sit at home in boulder, ALONE, thinking about the good times when you dropped the soap in the showers at the georgia marines base


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Don't be so hard on the guy..there are actually restrictions placed on IQ in the marine corps. The level above which you are not allowed to enter is 75 points. It used to be 85 but they ran into some problems with some of the smarter ones trying to think on their own.

And to be fair, that military soap is slippery.


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

I might not be the smartest fella, but can kill someone with my hands 187 different ways. This one time during the Desert Storm Operation, I was watching over some towel-head prisoners. One of them asked me for a drink of water, so I gave him some out of my canteen. The little bastard ended up spitting the water all over my pant leg, that really pissed me off. I grabbed him by the jaw and smashed him into the wall, ended up dislocating the jaw completely. Then I picked him up and slammed him over my knee and tossed him up into the ceiling fan. He was still breathing even though he was shredded into three pieces, so I finished him off with the black mamba death grip, it's a pressure point on your neck, makes you have a stroke. 
So if any of you Boulder hippies want some, come on down to the Boulder recruiting office and ask for Sgt. Scadenko. 
Enough about hippies and towel-heads, where is this damn play spot? 
HooYah


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Your meager crane posture is no match for my five-point-palm-exploding-heart technique. I'm likely to snatch your eye before the coup de grace. Bitch.


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

ihateboulder said:


> What Hippies are good for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hippies are the mother fucking shit dude,, if u have shit against hippies ur a dousche bag! and u picked the wrong place to live 

ps, u forgot that hippies are good for hookin us up with bud and what not, and scadenko is a ****** name


----------



## yetiman1 (May 3, 2004)

*Hey, captain little balls....*

You might want to keep your bullsh*t to a minimum. I doubt the head of the ROTC at CU (personal friend and neighbor) would be too happy to hear this kind of nonsense on public forum. It is this kind of brilliance that gives the marines the image they have. Shovel headed, mindless robots. Personally I have a ton of respect for our great military but its jackases like you who make me wanna puke and ultimately give the marines a bad name. Go back to the sticks where you came from and rastle yourself up a water mocassin and see who wins. 

By the way, pray you don't see anyone of us on the river pinned, doubt you'll get much help. 

Oh the M-wave....its 40 clicks due east of Ramadi, Iraq. Good luck.


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

dont worry about him gettin pinned, he's a MARINE 
he cant die, remember?


----------



## Full_Tilt (May 3, 2004)

You came to Colorado with a bad ass attitude, thats gonna score you some friends or the location of the m-wave. You are a tipical jarhead , you give marines a bad name. You should be practing kayaking instea dof running your mouth maybe you will get good at boating then.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

> I can kill someone with my hands 187 different ways. I grabbed him by the jaw and smashed him into the wall, ended up dislocating the jaw completely. Then I picked him up and slammed him over my knee and tossed him up into the ceiling fan. He was still breathing even though he was shredded into three pieces, so I finished him off with the black mamba death grip, it's a pressure point on your neck, makes you have a stroke.


Newsflash: you need to get laid. Weirdo.


----------



## prozoned (Jun 17, 2005)

i hope you get the vibe that ur not welcom here :x


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Guys, I seriously think this IHB fella is a class-A troll who's decided his idea of a good time is signing up here and spouting off with a bunch of stereotypical hard-ass BS..... And what he's trying to do is play everyone's sympathies and open-mindedness: what better way to get a bunch of more open-minded and inclusive folks riled up than by showing up on some outdoorsy website and spouting off with a bunch of xenophobic, hyper-aggressive, unapologetically racist and testosterone-laden CRAP????

I mean, I'll give you this, IHB... half of it was kinda entertaining at first. But I'm not buying into the fact you're actually enlicted or commissioned in any branch of the armed forces-- I mean, c'mon.... you're one letter off, but "Sgt. SCadenko"?? Isn't that one letter away from Sgt. STADENKO, of Cheech & Chong fame??


----------



## ihateboulder (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya'll, I don't care how much I dislike someone, I'd never leave someone pinned in the river, even some stank-ass hippie. Granted, I am pretty different than what you folks are used too, growing up in the south and all. My pops raised me to be a killer. When we had a cow that needed to be put down on our farm, he used to make me go out there with a shovel and beat it sensless. I didn't enjoy it at first, but I realized I was really good at it, and it kinda grew on me, killin' things and all. If you guys want to learn how to be a bad-ass like myself, come on down to the recruiting station and let me sign you up fo a 4 year tour. We'll make men out of you, as hard as that may seem.
Don't get high, Semper Fi


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

beating a cow to death with a shovel doesn't sound effective or efficient and the Marines don't tend to put "good at it" "killers" into recruiting stations......maybe you need to be "made into a man"....


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

boulder hater dude. obviously you need to blow off some steam. lets take it to the river. How about Gore? We could go this weekend? I will meet you at the take out, 7am, if you are into military you might like earlier, just let me know. Just follow my line. I will make a man out of you, pee wee.
there are plenty of cows we could beat down on the way into the canyon too. we would have to use our paddles, but I am sure you could show me how it is done.
I love boating with cool people


----------



## Hammer (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm with paddlebizzle, except I think the post should read, "Newsflash: You need to get laid by another Marine... stay the hell away from women. Weirdo."

Plus, I don't buy it. I think dickhead's just a bored loser trying rile people up. No one who's actually grown up on a farm or in a rural setting would beat a cow to death with a shovel. All red necks have guns and like to use them, the cow would be shot.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

Who would've thought I'd ever live to see the day I started agreeing with Hammer  , but on this one, he's absolutely right  .... no one in agriculture, not even us backwoods ********  in the deep south, kills a cow with a shovel! 

I've heard my grandfather talk about "stunning" cows with a hammer or mallet back in his youth (before modern slaughter techniques started being implemented, I guess  ), but the story always ends the same from there-- and it always looks alot more like Hammer's ending than IHB's.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I shot a cow with a potato gun once. Knocked it off it's feet. Didn't kill it, but it sure pissed it off. Damn thing chased me back to my truck before I could get another shot off. :shock: 

I don't believe a word of this killing a cow with a shovel BS. Sorry dude, without video you'll be hard pressed getting us Coloradians to believe that pile of dung.

Now pass that joint so we can all go boating. We all know your holding out on us, ya flaming hippy!!!!! You just want to bogart the whole dam thing yourself. I've got your number. I've been around marines before. You ain't foolin none of us with your silly stories, bubba ****** breath.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

> Granted, I am pretty different than what you folks are used too, growing up in the south and all.


Yeah? Well I'm from down South too and I resent seeing anyone using that as an excuse for being cruel, racist and bloodthirsty. From what I've heard, anyone that glorifies what they did in war is either psycho or wasn't actually there. Its sad that your self-identity is based on hating something.

--Andy


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

> I shot a cow with a potato gun once. Knocked it off it's feet. Didn't kill it, but it sure pissed it off. Damn thing chased me back to my truck before I could get another shot off.


Caverdan - Thats some funny shit! What happens when you shoot a cow with a lime from a water balloon launcher? (insert Beavus laugh here). . .


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You think that's funny, a friend of mine made a raddish gun. It was made out of 3/4 inch steel pipe with a pubic hair site. The cross hairs (pubes) were mounted in a piece of plastic pvc and duct taped on top. He shot an aspen tree and the thing almost went through it. (It was maybe 6"-8" in diameter.) Then he took aim at a friends old pick-up bed trailer and put a hole clean through it. I'm telling you, this thing is lethal and shoots raddishes like no tomarrow. He had a little problem getting it sighted in since red hairs seem to hold up the longest, but that's a whole nuther story.

Now if bubba would have told us he killed that cow with a raddish gun, there's no doubt I would have believed him............................But I still want to see the video!! :lol:


----------

